# Valkyrie Profile 3 Will Be a PS3 Exclusive



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Valkyrie Profile 3 Will Be a PS3 Exclusive Instead of the Xbox 360 *
Thursday, 06 May 2010 03:55 by Sean Nagasawa 

In the latest Valkyrie Profile 3 news, it appears we got our wires crossed in Los Angeles when we leaked news last month that the game would be on display at Microsoft's E3 Press Conference. The game will be appearing, but at Sony's opening instead of Microsoft's. We made the mistake in a rush.



So the bad news is that we made a mistake due to our excitement about the game, but the good news is that we know the game will be getting exposure prior to the Electronic Entertainment Expo. Apparently the game should be revealed almost two weeks prior by both Sony and Square/Enix in order to start the hype machine going. While we have little to go on in terms of new details, we do know that the popular PSM3 magazine has details on the title and may be the first to publish official info on the title. Until then we're left waiting. But thankfully we don't have to wait as long as we initially thought.

And since we're hopelessly anxious to find out more about the title, we threw together a little reference image of the PSM3 teaser image from their last issue. Obviously the feather is an ongoing theme from the Norse helmet and the "orange droplet" also gets our mouths watering at the idea of new info on the game.










*Source: GoFanboy.com
* 
​


----------

